# Chilling/Cooling Stone



## jacobyjl (May 24, 2019)

Hot weather is approaching very quickly and I think it’s necessary to get my rabbit a cooling stone to lay on to stay cool. Where is a good place to find one or order one? He’s about a foot long when just laying down without his legs stretched out and I notice it’s very hard to find one that will be the right size for him.


----------



## Watermelons (May 24, 2019)

Home depot


----------



## HoneyBunnys34 (May 24, 2019)

I've also heard of people freezing water bottles and letting their rabbits lay against those.


----------



## A & B (May 24, 2019)

I freeze water bottles for my bunnies and also give a frozen tile. My girl, Lola, loves to snuggle up against frozen water bottles and likes to sleep on the tile. My male, Bugs, however cannot behave himself with the water bottle. He will chew a hole in it and all the water will leak out. Usually he gets the tile.

When rabbits get hot, they drink a ton more water than usual. I would recommend providing multiple spots to get water.


----------



## Preitler (May 25, 2019)

I made a flat styrofoam box with a concrete slab as cover, the box is just high enough that those flat thermal packs you put in the freezer fit into. Slab stays cool all day.

Might be necessary to put wood or something as siding around the box, they can enjoy chewing it up...

I also use a cast iron grill grate to lie on.


----------



## Wehrman Farms (Jun 8, 2019)

Preitler said:


> I made a flat styrofoam box with a concrete slab as cover, the box is just high enough that those flat thermal packs you put in the freezer fit into. Slab stays cool all day.
> 
> Might be necessary to put wood or something as siding around the box, they can enjoy chewing it up...
> 
> I also use a cast iron grill grate to lie on.




Can we see a picture- this sounds exactly like what I need here in Texas!


----------



## Preitler (Jun 9, 2019)

Wehrman Farms said:


> Can we see a picture- this sounds exactly like what I need here in Texas!



Sure. I used double sided tape to connect the foam pieces, also note the soft foam window sealing on top, the more airtight the better.
I also use that gas cans (filled with water) for them to lie on.


----------



## Anna R. (Jun 10, 2019)

I wrap the thermal packs in towels. They love to play with the towels and position them "just so" to make a kind of bed so they can snuggle up to the thermal pack. One of my Rex's has a very thick coat and she will actually lay right on top of the pack if she gets too warm. The cooling "stone" or whatever you use doesn't have to be as long as your rabbit, just something to provide something cool for relief from the warm weather they can lay next too or even just rest their paws on (which is what one of my rabbits does). I've also seen people put ice packs under flower pot saucer bottoms (turned over) the clay from the saucer is already cool and the ice pack underneath keeps it cool. Plus, they won't chew on the saucer. I have not tried this one yet; but I've heard good things about this method. Frozen tiles also work very well and provide a cool spot and nothing to chew on.


----------

